# Ridgid table saw....talk me out of it



## P3+ (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah the sales dude at the store gave me a pretty odd stare when I folded her up and picked it up  It does seem like it will be awkward to load into the back of the truck when needed. Luckily most of the time it will be rolled up the ramp door on the trailer! It did feel like a heavy SOB...I guess I should look at the weight of the ol girl. 




chris klee said:


> I had one. I liked it a lot. If its your only ts its great. It will even do a 3/4" dado The down side is It is big, heavy, and hard to load and unload. You will get used to it, and their is a trick to get it on the tailgate using the handles to make it easier. I bought a track saw, and I have a cabinet saw in my shop, so i dont need to rip anything much more that a foot on my portable ts, so I got the small Bosch.
> The only issue I had was the plastic slider pieces on the fence that aligned it square wore down making the fence not stay square. It looked to be an easy fix though.


----------



## G GriffithConst (Feb 16, 2012)

I've had good luck with these saws. Never have burned one up. The one I own was a pawn shop find, and cut true enough through an oak 3x3 that it needed only minor sanding. It happens to be the only Ridgid power tool I actually like. For once, their design team (who likes to make *everything* bigger than average!) got it right...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I know your title says to talk you out of it but I have the saw and would highly recommend it!


 Me Too:thumbsup:


CrpntrFrk said:


> That saw is one of the things that Ridgid has done right IMO!


 What about the JobMax:blink:


CrpntrFrk said:


> As for Ryobi making it IDK. What I do know is my boss has the Ryobi table saw and it blows! Pretty sad when you got better tools than the boss.!:laughing:


Ryobi :blink: Is it the 100$ or 200$ model:blink:


----------



## PipCo (Aug 23, 2011)

Rock On


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

PipCo said:


> Rock On


:rockon:


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I know your title says to talk you out of it but I have the saw and would highly recommend it!
> 
> Everything you said you liked about it is what I like about it. Easy to load/unload for one person. Runs great etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Years ago I worked for a guy who only used ryobi. He insisted that no matter what you spend they will still break when they fall off a ladder and you'll still have to replace them when stolen. He had ten times the knowledge I possessed and yet I out worked him with better results. Some days he would say I spend too much on my tools, other days he'd say my work looked better than his because I had better tools. 

Today I won't hire a guy with ryobi or big lot tools. They don't have to be the best tools but I want to know he is serious about excelling in this field.


----------



## P3+ (Oct 10, 2011)

Alessio,
I'm curious...what exactly is winery renovation?


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Alessio,
> I'm curious...what exactly is winery renovation?


Wineries are different than commercial buildings, the cooling towers are utilized process specific, glycol lines are ran colder than other manufacturing plants. My company works with PG&E to bring wineries up to date and begin mapping towards off-grid operation. We do hvac, plumbing, electrical, floor drains, ponds and everything else but with a "green" or off-grid focus. We renovate wineries. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Me Too:thumbsup:
> What about the JobMax:blink:
> Ryobi :blink: Is it the 100$ or 200$ model:blink:


I have not tried the Job Max. I was not saying all Ridgid was bad stuff. The table saw IMO would be on their highlight reel. Along with their wormdrive of course.:thumbsup:

The Ryobi I am talking about is this piece of crap!

JUNK!!!


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Just picked up my second one of these Ridgid table saws. It's the way to go if you ask me. The newer generation stand is way better, lighter, ad easier to use than the previous one. I also made a modification to mine. When you pull out the extension it leaves a void in the table, so I mounted a router in mine. Built an auxiliary fence router fence that slides over top of the table saw fence that I can hook a vaccum up to. I'll try and take some pics tomorrow if you're interested. So now when I'm making custome window sills or whatever, I can do it all on one stand. Go for it. You won't regret it.


----------



## P3+ (Oct 10, 2011)

Would love to see pictures of that set up. BRILLIANT idea! :thumbup:





JesseCocozza said:


> Just picked up my second one of these Ridgid table saws. It's the way to go if you ask me. The newer generation stand is way better, lighter, ad easier to use than the previous one. I also made a modification to mine. When you pull out the extension it leaves a void in the table, so I mounted a router in mine. Built an auxiliary fence router fence that slides over top of the table saw fence that I can hook a vaccum up to. I'll try and take some pics tomorrow if you're interested. So now when I'm making custome window sills or whatever, I can do it all on one stand. Go for it. You won't regret it.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

P3+ said:


> Would love to see pictures of that set up. BRILLIANT idea! :thumbup:


I made the fence and the router insert support piece out of phenolic faced plywood. It was like $60 for a sheet of 3'x5'. Picked it up at woodwork when we had one in town along with the JessEm router insert plate.


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

JesseCocozza said:


> I made the fence and the router insert support piece out of phenolic faced plywood. It was like $60 for a sheet of 3'x5'. Picked it up at woodwork when we had one in town along with the JessEm router insert plate.


Nice modification.


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

This is the one that I am drooling over right now

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-2705X1...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1331392046&sr=1-1


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

sreill said:


> This is the one that I am drooling over right now
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-2705X1-10-Inch-Contractor-Table/dp/B0028K3GPQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1331392046&sr=1-1


That's ridiculous that they advertise that for $1180.00 retail with $500 off. I think their sale price is still $200 too high. Who would pay that? What a gimmick. It's a decent looking saw but after using the Ridgid vs a few others, I honestly feel the fence alone is far superior. It's bigger overall so it's nice when ripping full 4x8 sheets of material coupled with an out feed Stand (or two.) I would be hard pressed to use something else for a portable jobsite saw. My brother has the DeWalt one and it's just too tiny for my likes.


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

I've seen that makita on acetool for 599 with a free stand.


----------



## P3+ (Oct 10, 2011)

Couldn't agree more. The fence system on that ridgid is pretty impressive, coupled with the large size of the table and the ability to cut 27" to the right! A damn good buy if you ask me for the money. Plus the onboard tool storage is an added bonus. 
My only dislike from what I've found thus far...no zero clearance insert (which can be made). 




JesseCocozza said:


> That's ridiculous that they advertise that for $1180.00 retail with $500 off. I think their sale price is still $200 too high. Who would pay that? What a gimmick. It's a decent looking saw but after using the Ridgid vs a few others, I honestly feel the fence alone is far superior. It's bigger overall so it's nice when ripping full 4x8 sheets of material coupled with an out feed Stand (or two.) I would be hard pressed to use something else for a portable jobsite saw. My brother has the DeWalt one and it's just too tiny for my likes.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I wonder who makes this table saw that HomeDepot sells with there Ridgid name on it:blink:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

The old Makita table saws had a port for routers. Why is it so hard for the companies to make these new lightweight saw without it? I perdict that if they made one with a router hook up, such as the plate Jesse installed on his, that it would become a top seller. Of course it would also have to have all the good stuff they have now. There you go. Maybe Makita has one in the works?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I wonder who makes this table saw that HomeDepot sells with there Ridgid name on it:blink:


I am guessing either Protec, or Dewalt.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gary H said:


> I am guessing either Protec, or Dewalt.


IDK:blink: I have a Protec chopsaw and it looks exactly like a Jet. I do know that Ridgid makes a shopsaw and other shop tools like the pipe threader. It seem to be true that the name Ridgid is just a name that HD uses to sell tool and they buy them from other manufactures. And some of them are good:whistling


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> IDK:blink: I have a Pretec chopsaw and it looks exactly like a Jet. I do know that Ridgid makes a shopsaw and other shop tools like the pipe threader. It seem to be true that the name Ridgid is just a name that HD uses to sell tool and they buy them from other manufactures. And some of them are good:whistling


Ridgid has been around for years. Started off making plumbing stuff. Not sure if the depot owns them or if they have exclusivity in selling them.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

They have an exclusive on selling the hand power tools but not the shop tools or plumbing tools. I dug around the interweb a bit and it looks like the table saw is made by Emerson Electric or Orion Manufacturing. I will dig some more:blink:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Where is the saw made?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Where is the saw made?


Taiwan :chinese: I think:blink:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Say it ain't so.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Somebody look on their saw and say it isn't so:whistling


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like the Ridgid owners don't want to say.:sleep1:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Just looked and unfortunately it is made in Taiwan. But I still don't have any complaints. Hell the wormdrive is made in China:blink:. But as I have said before, I put the Mag77 down to pick up the Ridgid.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Just looked and unfortunately it is made in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Is the ridgid lighter? Was it plugged in and the 77 wasn't.:whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Gary H said:


> Is the ridgid lighter? Was it plugged in and the 77 wasn't.:whistling


Don't get me wrong my Mag77 served me well. But I was ready to get another Mag77 but saw the Ridgid as a better value. Figured I would try it out and if I didn't like it I would get the Mag77 again. Believe me I was convinced that I wasn't going to like the Ridgid before I even got it out of the box. I kept on using it and turned out I liked it better. 

No I don't think the Ridgid is lighter then the Mag77. IDK

I would still use the Ridgid more if I still had the 77 but I sold it:wallbash:. That one was made here in the U.S. and wish I didn't sell it.


----------



## P3+ (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll take my Makita hyd worm over a mag77 any day of the week.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

P3+ said:


> I'll take my Makita hyd worm over a mag77 any day of the week.


I had two of those hypoids. They're nice saws. Unfortunately I seriously suffer from instant gratification in the tool department. The hypoids I had were special order for the magnesium base. Dropped them both from the rafters. It turned into my hardi saw until my bro picked up the Ridgid 5-1/2" hardie saw. Now my poor hypoid sits all broken, abused, and neglected on the catch all shelf in my trailer.

Now I use the rigid worm because it was easier to go grab at lunch when the hypoid took a dive.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

JesseCocozza said:


> I had two of those hypoids. They're nice saws. Unfortunately I seriously suffer from instant gratification in the tool department. The hypoids I had were special order for the magnesium base. Dropped them both from the rafters. It turned into my hardi saw until my bro picked up the Ridgid 5-1/2" hardie saw. Now my poor hypoid sits all broken, abused, and neglected on the catch all shelf in my trailer.
> 
> Now I use the rigid worm because it was easier to go grab at lunch when the hypoid took a dive.


You sound like a contractor that needs to find a true contractor supply. Depot isn't one. I believe Jim and Slim is in Tampa and Brinker Brown in Ft Myers are two of the best contractor supply houses in Florida.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

jiffy said:


> You sound like a contractor that needs to find a true contractor supply. Depot isn't one. I believe Jim and Slim is in Tampa and Brinker Brown in Ft Myers are two of the best contractor supply houses in Florida.


Yeah we use to have a handfull of really good shops in town that stocked good tools but they've all run out of business. It's a bummer. I guess I'll just need to be a little more patient and order stuff. There are a few things that I would never skimp on like my Occy belt and my stilleto 16oz. If one of those broke I think I would just sit home til the new one arrived!


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Most of the guys here love to bash Rigid, and some of their tools are trash. But the portable table saws are awesome. I've had a Rigid portable for about 6 or so years and love it, and I use it all the time. They're great saws and the only ones that bash em are guys that have never used one. 

I've used the Bosch portable (decent), the Dewalt portable (great fence but its too small for me), and a Makita portable and of all of them I like the Rigid.

As far as loading and unloading goes, it is heavy. I have a decent system but I'm eventually going to wear through the bars on either side of the stand because I drag it when I put the wheel side in my truck. I should try to mount a couple small casters to it and wouldn't be a problem; or I'll just be lazy and wear a hole in it :whistling


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

mattsk8 said:


> Most of the guys here love to bash Rigid, and some of their tools are trash. But the portable table saws are awesome. I've had a Rigid portable for about 6 or so years and love it, and I use it all the time. They're great saws and the only ones that bash em are guys that have never used one.
> 
> I've used the Bosch portable (decent), the Dewalt portable (great fence but its too small for me), and a Makita portable and of all of them I like the Rigid.
> 
> As far as loading and unloading goes, it is heavy. I have a decent system but I'm eventually going to wear through the bars on either side of the stand because I drag it when I put the wheel side in my truck. I should try to mount a couple small casters to it and wouldn't be a problem; or I'll just be lazy and wear a hole in it :whistling


The newer generation stand seems to be lighter and is balanced a lot better. No more two side setup take down. Just one latch that can be switched with the foot on one side. I'm in love! I have a trailer with a drop down back door so it's easy breezy. I agree though, some of there stuff is garbage. The table saw is a major exception.


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

Gary H said:


> It looks pretty, but i think I would stick with the Bosch or dewalt. I am waiting for makita to come out with a good table saw. Like the one they made back in the early 80's.


I still have mine. Very small and it's a pain raising and lowering the blade but it is super light and has a great motor. Love that thing.


----------



## mozingocustoms (May 7, 2010)

Awesome saw, we have had one for a little over 5 years. It has been used and abused, never any problems and love the stand. Hope they still make it when the one we have finally gives up.


----------

